# FIND has wrong data type error



## masplin (Apr 9, 2012)

Another stupid question sorry

I have a column call "Product" containing data which powerpivot says is text. I want to find the position of the word "gym" in each entry.  If I use a calcualted column with

```
=find("gym",transactions[Product])
```
it throws an error "an arguement of function "FIND" has the wrong data type or is invalid"
I am completely mystified as the column is text and "gym" is text so what's the problem? This is a really easy function to use in excel so tearing what is left of my hairout trying ot understand powerpivot!!!

Thanks again Mike


----------



## masplin (Apr 16, 2012)

Found the answer. "Gym" was with a capital and FIND is case specific. I hadn't included a "not found" arguement so threw an error.


----------

